# What quirks does your GSD have?



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

I just finished up getting some fresh water for Baxter, and his routine for both food and water just makes me smile every day. Whenever he gets his breakfast/dinner/water, he always goes at it with enthusiasm, but after about 15-30 seconds, it's as though he says, "Oh! I've forgotten my manners!" And he comes back to where he can see us, and looks at us as if to thank us for the food/water. He does this EVERY time without fail, and I just think that it's the cutest thing ever. He actually keeps doing it if we missed it the first time..or the second... :wub: He also nudges our hands on walks or hikes as if to thank us for taking him out. Just a quick nudge, and then back to looking at the birds and such!

That made me curious. What cute little (or maybe not so cute!) quirks do your GSDs have?


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nero has annoying ones well he liks to wind his daddy up something chronic! If my fiancee is watching t.v Nero will hassle him to let him out to go potty. Then when the fiancee finally moves his butt of the couch Nero will mess him around and won't go out! He will then run back into the lounge and lie down! After a few minutes he will decide that actually he does need a wee! And come and hassle his mummy instead!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Well when Loki gets wet without fail he tries to dry off as fast as possible. Its this on going thing when he finally gets partially dry, he runs back into the pond and gets wet again. 

primarily he rubs off in the grass and mainly tries to dry his face off. But if someone new is around that he feels he can get away with it, he will try to rub his entire wet body off on someone. 

Havoc gets mad at the water for "hiding" his feet. And when he steps into water he immediately starts barking at it for taking his feet. Then he proceeds to pounce and splash around to try and expose his feet.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> Well when Loki gets wet without fail he tries to dry off as fast as possible. Its this on going thing when he finally gets partially dry, he runs back into the pond and gets wet again.
> 
> primarily he rubs off in the grass and mainly tries to dry his face off. But if someone new is around that he feels he can get away with it, he will try to rub his entire wet body off on someone.
> 
> *Havoc gets mad at the water for "hiding" his feet. And when he steps into water he immediately starts barking at it for taking his feet. Then he proceeds to pounce and splash around to try and expose his feet.*


 
Oh gosh that's just too funny!:laugh:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

4TheDawgies said:


> Havoc gets mad at the water for "hiding" his feet. And when he steps into water he immediately starts barking at it for taking his feet. Then he proceeds to pounce and splash around to try and expose his feet.


:rofl: Please get video of this!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Nellie likes to sleep under the covers with me. Everynight she climbs into bed and looks at me... then I say "do you want to come under?", she starts wagging her tail and then comes under. She sleeps next to me with her head on my pillow. I'm not sure for how long, she's never there when I wake up. 
Ace has a lot of these, one of my faves is that he shares his dinner with his sister. When I feed them dinner he takes out 4-7 pieces of his kibble and lays them by his sisters bowl. She eats them after she finshes her dinner. What a nice boy he is...:wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> :rofl: Please get video of this!


That was EXACTLY what I was going to say!! 

Please Maris.....please....:gsdbeggin:


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Thor: Constantly dropping his toys in our lap to play; because we are so use to it, there will be times where we look down to realize there are 2-3 sitting in our lap and he's off pouting.

He also will lip off at us if we ignore him with a quick, loud, yip/bark. This usually gets him a time out (down) which is followed by a disapproving grunt :laugh:

Riggs: Aside from licking the crap out of us, he will come up and nudge his nose, lifting up on our hand/arm. I scold him for this because it's a behaviour I don't want but the wife lets him get away with it which leads to her getting coffee spilled over her the other day because he did it and the reason I don't allow it. Me 1, Wife 0


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

JeffM said:


> Riggs: Aside from licking the crap out of us, *he will come up and nudge his nose, lifting up on our hand/arm.* I scold him for this because it's a behaviour I don't want but the wife lets him get away with it which leads to her getting coffee spilled over her the other day because he did it and the reason I don't allow it. Me 1, Wife 0


 
Ace does this!!!! He comes up when I'm at the computer and he nudges my hand off the mouse. Drives me crazy!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner does the same thing with wanting to go outside. He'll scratch on the door and I'll get up to let him out and he'll run back into the living room. Drives me batty.
And he's a tad like Loki in that he likes to rub on YOU when he's wet. It's like "fine if you're going to get me wet, I'll get you wet too". Or he thinks you won't or can't spray him with the hose if he's between YOUR legs. 

Then there's the shoe thing. Before I take him out to the yard, I kick off my sneakers and go to the door and put on my other sneakers. It's easier than having to clean off my sneakers each time.
So he studies my feet to see if I'm taking him out. I usually grab a jacket first, so he watches to see what the outcome will be. Kick off the shoes, he's going out.
Example:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

GSD MOM said:


> Ace does this!!!! He comes up when I'm at the computer and he nudges my hand off the mouse. Drives me crazy!


I get the drive by! I'm walking and he'll run past me and tap him nose on my hand. Or he'll do a drive by lick.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Is this supposed to be cute stuff?

Kaiser is obsessed with his glow in the dark Kong ball. He has to be chewing on it at all times but it's a certain one (I have two other identical ones and only 1 of them is the right one). If he drops it somewhere, he ALWAYS thinks it is under the sofa. The ball could be two feet from him in plain few and he's panicing to get it out from under the sofa. 

And his sister just loves to take it from him and go lay down with it and watch him spazz because he is too afraid to steal it back.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> Ace does this!!!! He comes up when I'm at the computer and he nudges my hand off the mouse. Drives me crazy!


LOL...Uschi does the same thing.

Or when we are at my boyfriends house, if we are on the computer she runs around his dining room table until we get up, then she runs outside. If we stay at the computer, she will keep running around the table. It drives us crazy! LOL


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow! alot of these posts sound like you guys are talking about my Kain, he does the exact same things (especially the drive-bys while I'm on the puter). One thing he does that really annoys me, is while I'm scratching his chest or neck, he's got to raise his front leg and place his paw across my arm as if he's holding me. It doesn't sound like a big deal, but after a few seconds his leg gets really heavy. Don't know if it's a dominance thing or an affection thing, but either way it gets a little annoying after awhile.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

RazinKain said:


> One thing he does that really annoys me, is while I'm scratching his chest or neck, he's got to raise his front leg and place his paw across my arm as if he's holding me. It doesn't sound like a big deal, but after a few seconds his leg gets really heavy. Don't know if it's a dominance thing or an affection thing, but either way it gets a little annoying after awhile.


Gunner does that. He pulls himself up on the chair and I will scratch his chest and lean forward and rub his belly. But he throws his paw on my shoulder (if I'm not fast enough to stop it).


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

Skylar has to give me a kiss on the hand every time she eats breakfast or dinner, she won't eat until she's kissed my hand :wub:


----------



## DDTBEMe (Apr 13, 2011)

When Taser wants a belly rub he will do the same thing, he puts his paw on my arm as if to hold me back. I thought it was his way of making sure he didn't get pinned which is what his former owner did to him. Ditto with the toy drop and the arm contact when I am on the computer.


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

These are all so much fun to read!

Baxter uses his paws far more often than I would like. Any time we try to play tug with him, it's a battle over him putting his paw on our arm, and us taking it off.

If he gets in trouble, he definitely has the disgruntled grunt and snort. It's almost like he's telling is, "FINE! I'll lay down. But I want you to know that I do NOT like it!" Such goofy dogs they are.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meika is water obsessed, she will even jump in the tub with me. She stares at the outside faucet trying to turn it on with her intense stare. Honestly, if I let her, she will stay there for hours. 
She also uses her mind control for good. She will stare at me, then the leash, then the door...back n forth until I say "oh time for a walk"? She carries her frisbee 6 blocks to the park and back. When she wants a treat she will sit next to the cabinet they are in until I take the hint and give her one.

Sasha has a dangerous habit of dropping her toys on the treadmill while I am running. Not little toys but 4 ft rope toys stuff. It's Cute, but not cool. She also chases flies through the house and yard. She runs into the wall, tv, bbq grill etc while chasing them.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Here is a video of Havoc's water quirk. 












Here are some other quirks he does.
















are you getting the idea that hes a WEIRD dog yet? LOL. He keeps things light and funny thats for sure


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

haha 4thedawgies those videos had me rolling on the floor laughing!!! mackenzie likes to wait until im doing homework on the computer and then lay her head on the keys, thus making all kinds of things pop up on the screen. also we have a very noisy mockingbirds nest above my bedroom window and she will sit for extended periods of time making little yips and grunts at them haha its like theyre having a conversation!:silly:


----------



## Brigettes boy Hunter (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey thanks for all the neat stories and the awesome videos! Our Hunter has a few quirks about him:
1. He barks and gets jellous at the dogs he sees through the window taking thier walks. He wants to be out their with them.
2. He howls when he hears sirens.
3. He doesnt freak out at the vacumme but he doesnt like it and calmly removes himself from the vacumme monster/situation.
4. When he needs to "go" he comes and gives us (usually me, cause Im the push-over) the LOOK... then he goes and sits by the front door staring blankly awaiting the poor sucker that is guilted into the walk.
5. When its "walkies" time he goes berzerk and whines and cries and acts like he hasnt had a walk in a month!
6. He loves his kitty (Tootsie) and they walk together on our midnight walks. When she comes to say hello to him he gets happy and waggs his tail.
Thats all I can think of right now.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> Here is a video of Havoc's water quirk.
> YouTube - Havoc barking at water
> 
> YouTube - Havoc in the mud
> ...


 
LOL- Ace is now looking in the house for Havoc. He keeps growling and checking all of his hiding spots. LOL... silly boy hasn't figured out where the dog barks are coming from.


----------



## landspeed (Apr 21, 2011)

when my pup poops, she flicks her back feet at the ground to act like shes covering it up... its hilarious.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Brigettes boy Hunter said:


> Hey thanks for all the neat stories and the awesome videos! Our Hunter has a few quirks about him:
> 1. He barks and gets jellous at the dogs he sees through the window taking thier walks. He wants to be out their with them.
> *2. He howls when he hears sirens.*
> 3. He doesnt freak out at the vacumme but he doesnt like it and calmly removes himself from the vacumme monster/situation.
> ...


That reminds me Loki is a HUGE howler







And then he talks lol


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

GSD MOM said:


> LOL- Ace is now looking in the house for Havoc. He keeps growling and checking all of his hiding spots. LOL... silly boy hasn't figured out where the dog barks are coming from.


Lmao love it!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think they're saying thank you also when they do these things.



evybear15 said:


> I just finished up getting some fresh water for Baxter, and his routine for both food and water just makes me smile every day. Whenever he gets his breakfast/dinner/water, he always goes at it with enthusiasm, but after about 15-30 seconds, it's as though he says, "Oh! I've forgotten my manners!" And he comes back to where he can see us, and looks at us as if to thank us for the food/water. He does this EVERY time without fail, and I just think that it's the cutest thing ever. He actually keeps doing it if we missed it the first time..or the second... :wub: He also nudges our hands on walks or hikes as if to thank us for taking him out. Just a quick nudge, and then back to looking at the birds and such!
> 
> That made me curious. What cute little (or maybe not so cute!) quirks do your GSDs have?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when he's inside the house at the basement
steps he'll spin around 2 or 3 times before going
up the steps. he doesn't this with any other steps.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

My Eva picks up and carries sticks around when we go outside. Apparently her mom does the same thing but with 2x4's. She also chases the cats around and uses that time to work on her big dog bark. Its very cute, and very annoying. The cats seem to agree... Def love her quirks though!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Jamie's a total lovebug so her best quirk would be her kisses and tail thumping. You know Jamie's loving on someone in the house when you hear that tail bumping and thumping on the walls. It's so loud you can hear it several rooms down. I am so grateful for her loving nature. She's also the best alarm clock haven't had to use one since we got her. She also loves to stick her head in the shower while your in there. There are so many if I list them all it would be a book.LOL

Her worst quirk would be the water bucket. She takes her nasty, slobbery dirt covered Chuckit balls and drop them in the clean water. It just drives me bonkers.:crazy: I can't get her to stop. She also tries to drop her Jolly balls in there, but thankfully they are too big for the bucket. She also is obsessed with the water bucket when she is in the kennel. There is no water bucket I have found she doesn't play in or dump over. Her quirks are what makes her the dog she is and we love her more and more everyday quirks and all.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> That reminds me Loki is a HUGE howler
> 
> 
> YouTube - Loki howling with pack
> ...


OMG! I love your videos Maris. When Havoc is barking at the vacuum I think of Gunner doing it. But what cracked me up was when you turned off the vacuum and Havoc stands there and barks at it a few more times. Like he won, he silenced it.  And barking at the evil water, daring to wet his paws....priceless!
And I never fail to laugh at Loki howling. I was looking through your videos for the one of Loki howling in the car, but didn't see it. 
That was one of my favorites.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Gunner's version of the evil vacuum. He doesn't do it anymore. I think he finally realized it was not a threat.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

On weekends Molly does not let my wife sleep in. Once I am up 6:00am Molly will jump up in bed and pull the blankets off my wife continuously until she gets up. What my wife doesn't know is that I usually send Molly in the room to wake her up ( I will quietly say "Molly go get Angie")


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

Miss Molly May said:


> On weekends Molly does not let my wife sleep in. Once I am up 6:00am Molly will jump up in bed and pull the blankets off my wife continuously until she gets up. What my wife doesn't know is that I usually send Molly in the room to wake her up ( I will quietly say "Molly go get Angie")


 
Now that is bad.....  but I do the same thing. My boyfriend works nights, I work days, so the weekends are the only time both of us are home. Nellie just about explodes on Saturday mornings when I get up. I try to give the BF extra time to sleep in but if I ask Nellie "is it time to get daddy up?" she will run into the bedroom, pounce on him and cry until he does what he is told. LOL


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister always gives me his paw. I never ask for it, he just gives it to me. When I talk to him he gives it to me, when he greets people he gives them his paw, when he wants something he gives me his paw, when I wake up in the morning he puts his paw on me.

If I hold his paw he will curve his paw and nails so that he is actually holding my hand. He has a strong grip too. :crazy:


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

GSD MOM said:


> Now that is bad.....  but I do the same thing. My boyfriend works nights, I work days, so the weekends are the only time both of us are home. Nellie just about explodes on Saturday mornings when I get up. I try to give the BF extra time to sleep in but if I ask Nellie "is it time to get daddy up?" she will run into the bedroom, pounce on him and cry until he does what he is told. LOL


Evil minds think alike!!!!:rofl:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

lol thank you guys! 



GSDGunner said:


> OMG! I love your videos Maris. When Havoc is barking at the vacuum I think of Gunner doing it. But what cracked me up was when you turned off the vacuum and Havoc stands there and barks at it a few more times. Like he won, he silenced it.  And barking at the evil water, daring to wet his paws....priceless!
> And I never fail to laugh at Loki howling. I was looking through your videos for the one of Loki howling in the car, but didn't see it.
> That was one of my favorites.


lol yea Havoc is big on the saying "AND ANOTHER THING" 

He really likes to get his point across. He has since decided all cleaning tools are to be banished. He eats mops, and brooms as well. He goes to work with me and I have to put him in a cage while I clean the store... meanwhile hes in the crate banging back and forth like a fool. So then he gets a pigs ear to shut up... Poor dog... 

Here is the video of Loki in the car. 





He was four months there and thats the first time he howled. We passed a police car going the opposite way on the high way blaring sirens on our road trip. and he started singing along. Caught me and my boyfriend off guard so this is us trying to get him to howl again lol




GSDGunner said:


> Gunner's version of the evil vacuum. He doesn't do it anymore. I think he finally realized it was not a threat.
> 
> YouTube - Gunner and the Evil Vacuum


Not only am I surprised that vacuum lived through Gunners tormenting. but how in the heck does that vacuum outlast the GSD hair?!?!!?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Shiloh will only back out of a kitchen. No matter what is going on, or how excited he is he has to swing himself around and back out. Thankfully, I was there when this all started or I just wouldn't know what was with my dog.....when he was a pup he had spilled water all over the kitchen floor (as most pups do)...well one day he bumped into the broom causing it to fall forward towards him...the poor thing, the mean broom was comming at him and he couldn't get a grip on the floor to escape-it was almost in slow motion with his little feet shuffeling as fast as he could all the while the broom was headed right for him! As he would tell the story, he barely got away with his life....but to this day he will only back out of the kitchen....I guess he'll never turn his back on that broom again!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> Not only am I surprised that vacuum lived through Gunners tormenting. but how in the heck does that vacuum outlast the GSD hair?!?!!?


Oh, that is not my real vacuum. I just use it as a quick pickup for remnants of dog biscuits and little tidbits that drop on the floor. Certainly not for dog hair. It doesn't even pick up dust bunnies. I use it mostly after I've used my Dyson. 
I had that little vacuum before I got Gunner and just for light purpose cleaning.

That video of Loki in the car never fails to crack me up! He is just a goofball. And I LOVE goofballs!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> He really likes to get his point across. He has since decided all cleaning tools are to be banished. He eats mops, and brooms as well.


Gunner used to hate the swiffer and the vacuum, but it doesn't phase him anymore. In fact, he LOVES the mop. So much so that he decided one day to help me "mop" the yard.  I brought this old mop out to sweep off the deck stairs. Couldn't find a broom to save my life. Gunner figured he'd help mop the dirt in the yard.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

shilohsmom said:


> Shiloh will only back out of a kitchen. No matter what is going on, or how excited he is he has to swing himself around and back out. Thankfully, I was there when this all started or I just wouldn't know what was with my dog.....when he was a pup he had spilled water all over the kitchen floor (as most pups do)...well one day he bumped into the broom causing it to fall forward towards him...the poor thing, the mean broom was comming at him and he couldn't get a grip on the floor to escape-it was almost in slow motion with his little feet shuffeling as fast as he could all the while the broom was headed right for him! As he would tell the story, he barely got away with his life....but to this day he will only back out of the kitchen....I guess he'll never turn his back on that broom again!


Poor boy. That broom should've picked on someone it's own size. 
Our dogs are so smart... and they never forget.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

The vacuum drives my dog crazy! and water coming from anywhere, loves to bite it!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Allie digs furiously in her water bowl, but never anywhere else

Kelso...he is not scared of anything but is scared of a life size GSD stuffed animal we have in our spare bedroom. We call it "the babysitter:


----------



## My girl Gracie (Mar 21, 2011)

*Funny quirks?*

Wow, I guess our Gracie isn't such a weirdo after all - lol! I actually was referred back to this forum (I'm already a member) when I was doing a search for GSD quirks. Gracie just turned 6 months old, we got her at two months, and in all that time I have never heard her growl - even while playing. I didn't know if that was a trait of the breed or if I just found a really sweet puppy! 
Anyway, as far as quirks, yes, she's weird with water; paws at it, bites it, groans at it, etc. She hates anything noisy, be it the vacuum, leaf blower, or whatever. She does hate it when we leave her alone in the house crated, and that never happens for more than 2 or 3 hours, screams her head off.
So here's a recent video of her first day at her 'aunts' big pool. She had fun.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> Here is a video of Havoc's water quirk.
> YouTube - Windshield wipers
> are you getting the idea that hes a WEIRD dog yet? LOL. He keeps things light and funny thats for sure


Love the one of him barking at the wipers. Hillarious! Where in Kansas are you located, if I may ask?


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

4TheDawgies said:


> That reminds me Loki is a HUGE howler
> 
> 
> YouTube - Loki howling with pack
> ...


Oh my goodness...this is hillarious


----------



## Chrissy_GSD (Jul 3, 2011)

For some reason when you scratch Zahra, she gets her front paw and pushes on you...drives me crazy if I'm crouched down because if she catches me off guard she pushes me right over! 

She also like to roll on her back, grab onto her back leg with her teeth and chew on it...she looks like a 3 month old chewing on her dummy it's adorable...but still pretty random  

When she's greeting us she comes over and literally rubs up against us like a cat and then circles back and does it again. haha

She did this more as a pup, but if we're out walking, whenever she found a piece of rubbish liked she'd pick it up and carry it all the way home. She brought back a soccer ball and once, an umbrella. She also attempts to find the largest branch and carry it with her...literally felled trees, she's grab the end and start dragging them, everyone who saw her would laugh.


----------



## Zuiun (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh let's see...

Brody is a gentleman when it comes to going to the bathroom. He always lets Tsura go first. He'll sit on the deck with me until she's done. When she comes up on the deck, he'll go down to take his turn. It doesn't matter how poky she is, he'll just sit there until she's done. I never taught him that he has to "wait his turn."

Tsura *HAS* to play a quick game of fetch every morning. She'll go grab a ball or her ring or some other dog toy and bring it into the kitchen while I'm making coffee.

When I get up to go take my shower in the morning, Brody likes to scoot up on the bed and sleep on my pillow while I'm gone.

Tsura gets ridiculously excited to "roll over" for a treat - much more than for any other trick. So much so that as soon as she gets the "down" command, she'll start scooting sideways across the floor in anticipation of the "over" command.

Despite their food bowls being right next to each other, neither dog tries to eat out of the other dog's bowl. Ever. However, they both have to drink out of the same water bowl -- at the same time.

When they finish eating, Tsura always licks Brody's teeth clean.

Brody is the mellowest dog when it comes to a vacuum, broom, or any other noisy appliance. He'll ignore them like they don't even exist. But he will bark at a radio controlled car like it's the most evil thing in the world (but then he'll run like a coward if it moves in his direction).

Tsura, on the other hand finds the broom to be highly suspicious and she has to be RIGHT THERE the entire time you're sweeping, keeping an eye on that untrustworthy creature.


----------

